
Interview With Awesome Female Coder, Corrinne Yu, 3D Engine Lead, XBOX HALO - jv2222
http://techzinglive.com/?p=111
======
mwcremer
Hmm, so why point out gender, especially when combined with superlatives? Kind
of undercuts the effect.

~~~
jv2222
In the world of coders (where males far out-number females) I think it is a
very interesting fact that the lead developer of the halo 3D engine is female.

It's not something you see every day. That's why I put it in the title. I
thought the point of creating a title was to highlight the interesting aspects
of a story?

~~~
yalurker
There is absolutely nothing interesting about a developer being female.
Nothing.

Quite frankly, it confuses and disappoints me that anyone would think that
gender matters enough to call attention to it. We're not in the 1950s, let's
stop with the notion that it is a big deal when a woman does something that
mostly men have done before.

~~~
jv2222
Even from a mere statistical point of view it's interesting.

Take bayesian spam analysis for example. When we examine the corpus, the words
that we find "interesting" are the ones that appear "less" in the data-set.

Just because I say something's interesting it doesn't mean I'm being sexist -
perhaps it's just interesting.

Ok, let's reverse this. Is there any profession or hobby that you would find
interesting if a male excelled and generally kicked ass at it?

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Interestingly, my first parsing of "Awesome Female Coder" not that she's an
awesome coder who is female, but rather than she's an awesome female who is a
coder. Which may perhaps also be true, of course, but it sounds as if you're
saying that there are aspects of her femaleness that are awesome.

"Awesome Male Coder" makes me think of Chuck Norris typing machine code by
roundhouse kicking his keyboard…

------
yangyang
Without the useless link page:
[http://www.kotaku.com.au/2008/08/microsoft_confirms_corrinne...](http://www.kotaku.com.au/2008/08/microsoft_confirms_corrinne_yu_hire_internal_halo_team_expansion/)

------
khangtoh
And remind me again why there's a Wikipedia page on her?

~~~
parse_tree
because she's an awesome female coder.

